# Need a Captain or Experienced Fisher In Destin



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm going to be in Destin from April 20th-March 2nd. I'd love to try to put a few trips together during those 12 days. I'd be happy to take some of you less experienced guys, but I do need either a good captain for hire or experienced destin fisherman to come because this will be my first trip out of destin. I do all my fishing out of Louisiana. I have all the gear and tackle we could possibly need. Some cobia fishing would be ok...I would really be interesting in deeper stuff though like ajs, deepwater grouper, tiles, swords, etc. I will pay fair price for a captain to come along or I will pay the gas if any of you other guys want to come out and help me learn the new area. Or if any of you guys know any captains for hire that would help! Either pm or email me at [email protected] if anyone is interested in tagging along with us. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to a great area, you should find some experience anglers that should jump all over this. I fish out of P-cola so, don't know much out of Destin.


Lobsterman on here may be interested, he's great guy/angler over in Destin and can definitely can show you the way.

Pass a good time and catch'em up! :thumbup:

Jimmy


----------

